# Plywood from Menards



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I got a Menard's flyer and you can buy 3/4 inch birch, oak or maple plywood for 38.88/sheet. What caught my eye was they it states that the plywood has a "Thickface veneer."

I googled Thickface veneer and it appears to be American made. It also indicates that it will take much more sanding than regular plywood.

Anyone bought any of this?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Now I am reading that this company is so obsessed that they make it right in Michigan. I wonder if this is the same thing. Looks like a refreshing change. I can sand through plywood like it is butter.

sb


----------



## alcarpenter (Apr 7, 2011)

*Menard's thick faced veneer*

I also looked at Menard's "Thick Faced" veneer Birch plywood. I am trying to get info on the quality of the veneer and also the thickness of it.
Al in Wisconsin


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Al,

The thread you've found is almost 2 1/2 years old, but I'm hoping you find an answer because I'm interested also.

Mike


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

I have used menards plywood,  I make round steps for custom stair cases, and it works real well. When I found out that I could use that playwood to bend steps, I stop ordering special bending plywood for $65 a sheet! I gave it a try and it worked out perfectly! Usually I would use solid wood. sometimes i need to keep the cost down and works as good


----------

